# WARNING about raw feeding....



## VaderAider (Jul 31, 2011)

You will at some point have to deal with this obstruction, little bugger didn't even make it to his cage lol










Mods if humor threads take up space and are considered a waste, lemme know, I may sneak one in from time to time.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Also, caution: May Cause Shiny Coat and Clean Teeth.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How dare you post up a humorous....screw it. Post up as many as you'd like!!! And thanks for the cute picture....


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Your dog may experience complete and utter bliss while on a raw diet...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

An obstruction... LOL i love it! MORE PICS OF THAT PRECIOUS SQUEEZABLE PUPPY PLEASE!


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Awww super cute! Love it


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SilverBeat said:


> Your dog may experience complete and utter bliss while on a raw diet...


not sure if that is appropriate to post. it's like borderline orgasmic.


----------



## VaderAider (Jul 31, 2011)

I second that magicre, that second pic is pure magic...

Straight up homer simpson arggghhhh drool, lol


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

And then there's this beautiful sight...


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

and you may have a weird one who couldn't care less about how he sits or lies down as he's too engrossed with his food. my apologies for the unglam photo.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

VaderAider said:


> You will at some point have to deal with this obstruction, little bugger didn't even make it to his cage lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great picture!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

they also eat what looks like baby arms!!!!!!lol,then try and hide it in a wall!!!dumb raw fed doglol,karen


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol the pic i tried to post was annie eating a pigs trotter that looked like a babies arm,karen


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Omg your boy is gorgeous!


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

great pics


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

OMG, awesome, priceless pictures!! I LIVE for stuff like this!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

WARNING! Raw may cause the following symptoms in your pet:

Predatory stalking:










Scary monster faces:










Sudden onset of yoga:










Unpredictable erratic behavior:










Obsessive staring:


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> WARNING! Raw may cause the following symptoms in your pet:
> 
> Sudden onset of yoga:


BWAAHAHAHA!! Doggie does downward dog the best!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

And little monsters turn into serene little angels :twitch:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

magicre said:


> not sure if that is appropriate to post. it's like borderline orgasmic.


I think the photo showing the dog closest to borderline, (or maybe beyond), orgasmic with raw is Caty M's avatar photo.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Steph said:


> And then there's this beautiful sight...


I bet that would scare your neigbors if they came wondering by........


----------

